
Ask HN: What PII is Scribd likely to get after Slideshare acquisition? - rapnie
I just received an email from Slideshare that Scriptd will start operating September 24, and after that their Privacy Policy [0] and ToS [1] will apply.<p>Opting out means you have to close your account before that date. I will probably do that as the Scribd policy does not sit well with me (but I am no lawyer so what do I know).<p>Does anyone know what information they&#x27;re likely to receive? Would it be full LinkedIn profile data, since they might have merged profiles for their services?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.scribd.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;210129366-Privacy-Policy<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.scribd.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;210129326-General-Terms-of-Use
======
rapnie
I am searching for the Close Account section still, but just did a JSON export
of my data. This seems to hold little data and has following structure:

    
    
        {
          "slideshows_uploaded": [
    
          ],
          "comments": [
    
          ],
          "following_users": [
    
          ],
          "account_registration": {
            "created_at": "",
            "email": "",
            "first_name": null,
            "last_name": null,
            "login": "",
            "occupation": null,
            "organization": null,
            "about": "",
            "website": null,
            "industry": "",
            "profile_photo_url": ""
          },
          "contact_details": {
            "twitter": null,
            "facebook": null,
            "linkedin": null,
            "gplus": null,
            "city": null,
            "region": null,
            "country": null
          }
        }

------
rapnie
FYI: Delete your account in Settings / Change Password section.

\-
[https://www.linkedin.com/help/slideshare/answer/53671](https://www.linkedin.com/help/slideshare/answer/53671)

They'll ask a reason and I ticked 'Privacy concern'.

